# EBJD tank mates in a 40G tank



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

I have recently got back into the hobby of keeping cichlids. I have purchased a 40G breeder tank and am looking to house a EBJD in it and I have been trying to decide what i should get for tank mates. I am thinking another cichlid tank mate is out of the question but if not what would my possible options be? currently the only fish in the tank are a shoal of 6 zebra danios. I am going to pick up the EBJD today. I was hoping to get a catfish tank mate for him in the next week. I have considered a pictus cat or a Raphael catfish or possible a shoal of emerald coris. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

small cichlids I was considering as possible tank mates were: firemouth, convict or salvini.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

Do to their timid nature and the small footprint of the tank, stick with the lone cichlid. The danios will potentially be on the menu, but they will add some activity to the tank. I kept a breeding pair of bristlenose plecos with a normal JD and they were ignored, so that's a possible option for you. Not sure on the cories.

Not sure how you cycled the tank, but keep pristine water conditions since EBJD are prone to illness.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

+1 Iggy... The firemouth, convicts or salvini would be much too aggressive for JD's in a 40 gallon. A couple of pictus cats would probably work out okay in there. Also, Iggy is correct that the water conditions must be pristine for JD's and nitrates kept under 20 preferably 10 ppm.


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

the tank has been up and running for about 5 days now, with only the danios in the tank along with a few snails and numerous live plants. the JD did not come in the order that i placed at my LFS so the soonest it will arrive will be this coming Saturday. I am planning to add either a pictus cat or two with their maximum growth of 5" and will keep the single EBJD in the tank. i am hoping by adding these hardier fish first the tank will have cycled enough by the time the EBJD comes in. the filter system i have is a top fin silenstream 40, which i have put onto its max setting cycling 200G an hour for now. the dimensions of the tank are 36"X24"X18"


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

alos I am a big fan of frequent water changes, around 50% weekly.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would wait until the tank is fully cycled before adding the JD, they don't handle ammonia and nitrite very well.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I would wait until the tank is fully cycled before adding the JD, they don't handle ammonia and nitrite very well.


+1

Read up on how to properly cycle an aquarium and the nitrogen cycle. Here's a bunch of articles-

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... y_list.php


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

thank you guys for your help, ill educate my self on cycling before adding the EBJD to the tank


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Salvini would probably attack the EBJD same with the convicts. Idk a firemouth may work because they tend to bluff more than actually attack. But it would probably take over the tank so I wouldn't.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

So what will you replace the EBJD with once it dies of internal parasites?
If you can pull off buying one at 4" or bigger, that would be the way to go. Anything under is a struggle to keep it healthy so good luck. Don't cause too much stress for it early is my recommendations for now.


----------

